# MySQL, Benutzername und Passwort



## bigtail (22. Mai 2003)

Hi,
Sind diese Aussagen richtig?

Wenn ich mySQL zum aller ersten Mal starte, werde ich nach einen Benutzername und ein Passwort gefragt: 

1. Dieser Benutzername und dieses Passwort sind für den mySQL-root (mySQL-Administrator)

2. Wenn ich beide Felder leer lasse, kann ich später mit "root" als Benutzername und " " als Passwort auf allen Datenbanken zugreifen. 

3. Wenn ich aber als Benutzername z.B. "Big" und als Pass "geheim" eingebe, gelten "root" und " " nicht mehr, denn sie werden durch "Big" und "geheim" überschrieben.
Nun kann ich aber mit diesen neuen Angaben auf allen Datenbanken zugreifen.


----------



## Slizzzer (22. Mai 2003)

Schon mal hier geguckt?

http://www.mysql.com/doc/de/Installing.html 

Hab MySQL noch nie "einzeln" installiert. Nur im Paket mit PHP und Apache.


----------



## melmager (22. Mai 2003)

Also unter unix treffen die aussagen nicht zu

Dort ist default mässig ein root user angelegt der kein passwort hat 

das muss man dann von hand ändern


----------



## bigtail (22. Mai 2003)

@melmager
danke für die Antwort.

Sehr gut, die dritte Aussage stimmt also nicht.

Aber was ist dann mit der ersten Aussage??
Warum fragt MySQL beim ersten Start nach einem Benutzernamen und einem Passwort?? Für welche Datenbank oder für welchen Benutzer gelten die?


----------

